
A Look Inside the Lowline, NYC’s First Underground Park - mdisc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/photo-essays/2015-10-13/inside-the-lowline-new-york-city-s-first-underground-park
======
jdp23
Great pics, and an impressive lighting system. Here's a more detailed look at
the lighting: [http://www.archlighting.com/projects/lighting-the-
lowline_o](http://www.archlighting.com/projects/lighting-the-lowline_o)

------
Dwolb
This is offtopic, but can anyone with design chops explain Bloomberg's
thinking with their page's design? It's not traditional, but I think I like
it.

~~~
pcurve
it's quite bold, and I applaud the management for not shooting it down,
especially considering their initial front page was very jarring to looking
at. But they've refined the design quickly to get to where it is now.

The Specials page like the one OP posted particularly nice, and it's just an
FU to the prevailing sterile flat white design. The irony is, there has never
been better time to use dropshadow, gradients, and transparency via CSS. But
nobody is using it.

~~~
reitoei
> there has never been better time to use dropshadow, gradients, and
> transparency via CSS. But nobody is using it.

Just because you can do these effects doesn't mean you should.

~~~
pcurve
I agree, but people are deliberately not using them at the expense of good
usability because that's the trendy design.

~~~
reitoei
Many people are using them, just more subtly than you might think. Projects
like Google's material design may seem 'flat' to the lay person, but it's full
of delicate transparencies, animations and shadows. It's leveraging the
technology, but in a very understated way.

Examples here: [https://www.google.com/design/spec/components/bottom-
sheets....](https://www.google.com/design/spec/components/bottom-sheets.html)

~~~
pcurve
yup that's a great example. It's definitely step it the right direction to
neutralize some of the extreme flatness we've seen.

------
Spooky23
It's a great testament to the how NYC has improved that this is even possible.
In the 1980's, just the notion of doing something like this as a public park
would be laughed out of the room.

------
chiph
I imagine this could be a prototype for growing food in tunnels on Mars or in
the Moon.

------
legulere
Actually some plants need UV, which is why they needed to change the glass at
the tropical island park:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_Islands_Resort#Proble...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_Islands_Resort#Problems)

~~~
sigmar
> Actually some plants need UV

Are you refuting someone or just want to point that out?

The article states that only infrared is removed, UV is kept

~~~
legulere
Ah, I should read more carefully

